# Please help! SES code P0507, P0123 , P0223 and P0507



## picabu (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Stupid me...I cleaned the throttle body and MAF yesterday and now everything is going nuts on the car. It was just spraying some cleaner on the MAF and throttle body plate....I did not remove anything. I used CRC MAF cleaner for the MAF and Sea Foam spray for the throttle body. I did pivot the plate to get the Sea Foam spray in there and wipe clean with a clean rag.

SES light shows P0507, P0123 , P0223 and P0507. The car (warmed up) idle at 1500 and shoot up to 2000 and back continously.
I tried all three relearn procedures hundreds of times ( 5 hours straight) and still can't get it to relearn. I also tried to unplug the throttle body for 1/2 hours, clear all codes with ODBII reader and do the three relearn pocedure again....nothing worked. I am going nuts...please help!

If any one near Denville NJ can come by and get the relearn done for me, I will gladly pay you! I called the local dealer and told him I cleaned the TB and now got a fluctuating high idle the guy I spoke to thinks I need to change a new throttle body and a gas pedal sensor.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try disconnecting the battery for about 30 mins to clear the ECM.


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

u have to take it to Nissan they have a small computer that is connected to the ecm connector under the steering wheel and the cleaner the memory and then do a relearn and it will work like new had mine done last week. another way is u have to take both the positive and negative connector zip tie them together for about 30 mins and connect them back to the battery and then do the relearn procedures by the book or it will not work.


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

do the relearn that is 1on 10off 1on 10off 1on 10off then start car have to do it bya stop watch each one is by seconds not mins


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And didn't do anything about the P0123 and P0223 codes?
You can do that relearn procedure all next year and it won't help with those codes.


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

the only other thing that it can be is sulev sensor at the end of the intake runners near the head if that is ok then u just need the guys at nissan to do the kam clearing and then the relearn and it should be fixed mine did


----------



## picabu (Sep 27, 2007)

A relearn fixed everything. I found out that the relearn have to be done before the engine is 100% warm up. I did it again when the engine is luke warm and the idle went back down to normal on on 4th try. 

The P123 and 223 was fixed by tightening the gas cap and resetting the code with a ODB reader. It has not come back yet.


----------

